# DIY stand for multiple tanks



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I've never built anything in my life, but when I do something, I like to research and do it big and right. So I'm asking for a little advice. I'm wanting to build a stand that will house a 20 long on top, followed by 2 10 gallons turned with the sides facing the front instead of the normal longways, and 2 more 10 gallons the same way underneath that. Roughly that will be 600 plus lbs of weight. I know I could go by some shelves, but this is not an option, as this is going in a den and has to look good. 

Will 2 x 4's be strong enough for something like this?

_________________________________________________________________

*edit

Final results (more pics on page 3)










Also decided to only do 2 shelfs, counting the top.

Ended up using 2x4's on everything except the bottom. The bottom is made from 2x8's. The plywood is 3/4".

It's not flawless, but I'm very satisfied for my first diy project.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

Well keep in mind that 4-story houses are also built with 2X4s, so yes, you can definitely build this out of 2X4. 

I'm 100% confident that a single 2X4, 48" long, stood on it's nose, could hold 100% of the weight of all your tanks combined, if only there were a way to balance it :smile:. The vertical strength of a vertical 2X4 is quite staggering. 


It all depends on how you construct it--- you simply need to make sure you've built it such that it cannot rack side to side/front to back. There are a lot of very good DIY 2X4 stand plans online that you only need to modify such that it's the length/width that you need. 



I do recommend you get a 3/4" plywood top cut for it, after you build the stand, if you are putting tanks of various widths on there. Just inset the plywood top into the middle of the stand's top 2X4 frame, and brace it underneath with 2X4's.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Thanks! I was going to use 3/4' plywood for all the shelving and the frame underneath each shelf would have 2x4's going across, sort of like rail road ties. That's the best way I can describe it without drawing it out.

One concern I just thought about. If the width or depth of the shelves will need to be wider than the 20 gallon long to accommodate the 10 gallons sitting side ways. So that means that the 20 gallon long on top will not be sitting directly on the edge of the framing supports. Will have have an impact?

Hopefully I explained that well enough. Basically the 20 gallon long will be sitting on the edges length wise, but there will be some wood exposed in front and behind, so it will not be supported directly by the framing of the stand.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

2x4 on their nose for the legs, 2x4 on the narrow side for the shelf supports, 3/4 ply for the shelf board. Stain, clear coat, done.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

BradH said:


> One concern I just thought about. If the width or depth of the shelves will need to be wider than the 20 gallon long to accommodate the 10 gallons sitting side ways. So that means that the 20 gallon long on top will not be sitting directly on the edge of the framing supports. Will have have an impact?
> 
> Hopefully I explained that well enough. Basically the 20 gallon long will be sitting on the edges length wise, but there will be some wood exposed in front and behind, so it will not be supported directly by the framing of the stand.


for the 20 shelf, if you have 2x4 pieces going front to back, that rest on the 2x4 rails that go left to right then it shouldnt have an impact


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

kamikazi said:


> for the 20 shelf, if you have 2x4 pieces going front to back, that rest on the 2x4 rails that go left to right then it shouldnt have an impact


Thank you. That's what I was trying to describe. lol You said it better than I did. So you think that is ok then?


----------



## Misfit (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a similar stand I built with a 20L on top and two shelves with three 10 gallons on them. When I get off work, I could snap a few pics if you want something to compare to.


----------



## Taari (Jul 31, 2010)

Just make sure that your tank edges are supported by more than just 3/4" plywood. It's strong, but not that strong, and it will bow and lead to uneven support of the tank, which causes pressure points and weakening of the joints of the tank. Even in a house, the plywood on the floor bends and gives as you walk on it.

Here is how a member on another forum constructed his stand, specifically the joints for the shelves on a multi-level tank stand.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Misfit said:


> I have a similar stand I built with a 20L on top and two shelves with three 10 gallons on them. When I get off work, I could snap a few pics if you want something to compare to.


That would be great!



Taari said:


> Just make sure that your tank edges are supported by more than just 3/4" plywood. It's strong, but not that strong, and it will bow and lead to uneven support of the tank, which causes pressure points and weakening of the joints of the tank. Even in a house, the plywood on the floor bends and gives as you walk on it.
> 
> Here is how a member on another forum constructed his stand, specifically the joints for the shelves on a multi-level tank stand.


Thanks for the pic!


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I just thought of another thing. This is going in my den and it has tile flooring, pretty much looks exactly like this picture.










I wonder if that will be too much weight on the tile?


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

If a fat guy stood on one foot on his tiptoes in there, would the tile crack?  As long as the stand's foot isn't a single tiny spot (the result of a sloppy cut, basically) then it ought to be spreading out the weight over about 21 square inches. If the weight is evenly distributed you're looking at about 30 pounds per square inch, which shouldn't be a problem if the tiles were laid properly.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

jasonpatterson said:


> If a fat guy stood on one foot on his tiptoes in there, would the tile crack?  As long as the stand's foot isn't a single tiny spot (the result of a sloppy cut, basically) then it ought to be spreading out the weight over about 21 square inches. If the weight is evenly distributed you're looking at about 30 pounds per square inch, which shouldn't be a problem if the tiles were laid properly.


lol Thanks for the info. I just want to be sure I don't screw anything up. As you can see, I'm not much of a handyman and don't know anything about it. This is my first venture into making something on my own.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

If the tile was installed properly and it's ordinary tile, it should be able to withstand 150 pounds of deadweight on each leg of the stand without any trouble.


----------



## wespastor (Dec 20, 2009)

BradH said:


> lol Thanks for the info. I just want to be sure I don't screw anything up. As you can see, I'm not much of a handyman and don't know anything about it. This is my first venture into making something on my own.


Venturing into the unknown is half the fun. 

Make sure you read and understand some basic safety things about the tools you use and don't forget to wear safety goggles or safety glasses.

Research anything new you want to try very well first and try to understand some of the pitfalls that you may encounter.

Most of it's a hobby enjoy your self, explore and have fun... but being injured isn't fun.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I will def. do that.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Here is a link to building a rack for aquariums that gives a lot of detail & shows how to notch the legs for the shelf supports. It's a video and it's helpful to watch it a couple times.

I used Ted's design for making a 3 shelf rack for two 40G breeders and it is very stable.


----------



## Misfit (Sep 3, 2010)

The first pic is the best pic I could find of mine before I painted it, the second is of the finished product. It's black now, so when I tried to take some new shots, the framing was hard to make out. Under the plywood shelves are 2x4's that attach the front to the back, spaced so that they are where the ends of the 20L sit. As for what other posts had mentioned about using 3/4" ply, I think it's kinda overkill cause it's the 2x4's that support the weight, not the plywood itself. I only used 1/4" thick ply cause I already had it, but that's just my two cents. Good luck with the build!


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

deeda said:


> Here is a link to building a rack for aquariums that gives a lot of detail & shows how to notch the legs for the shelf supports. It's a video and it's helpful to watch it a couple times.
> 
> I used Ted's design for making a 3 shelf rack for two 40G breeders and it is very stable.


Thanks for the link. I'll check it out!



Misfit said:


> The first pic is the best pic I could find of mine before I painted it, the second is of the finished product. It's black now, so when I tried to take some new shots, the framing was hard to make out. Under the plywood shelves are 2x4's that attach the front to the back, spaced so that they are where the ends of the 20L sit. As for what other posts had mentioned about using 3/4" ply, I think it's kinda overkill cause it's the 2x4's that support the weight, not the plywood itself. I only used 1/4" thick ply cause I already had it, but that's just my two cents. Good luck with the build!


Hey appreciate the pics. That is almost exactly how I want to build mine, with the exception of a really small drawer on the bottom for storage. Thanks alot!


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Misfit said:


> Under the plywood shelves are 2x4's that attach the front to the back, spaced so that they are where the ends of the 20L sit. As for what other posts had mentioned about using 3/4" ply, I think it's kinda overkill cause it's the 2x4's that support the weight, not the plywood itself. I only used 1/4" thick ply cause I already had it, but that's just my two cents. Good luck with the build!


Hey Misfit how did you attach the plywood? I don't see any screws. Is it glued down, just resting on there, or are the screws on the underside?


----------



## DaveFason (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is mine. 

















It will have my first panted tank very soon! 

-Dave


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

DaveFason said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting! Is that metal or wood?


----------



## DaveFason (Aug 15, 2011)

Its 1" square tubing. It is used as a bookshelf/tank stand. I'll snap some more photo's this week. I am going to change a few things on it here soon. 

-Dave


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I'm going to start on the stand tomorrow if everything goes right. I'm just trying to make my final decision on everything. I'm thinking about having a storage space underneath, but I know that will make the stand really tall. I might make the storage on the side of it instead. I'll post pics/progress when I get there. 

Thanks everyone for the replies and help.


----------



## moonshinetheslacker (Sep 13, 2010)

A general woodworking book from home depot or lowes will fill you in on a lot of minor things that you probably haven't taken into consideration. Like how many nails or screws to use to hold things together properly, as well as what size nails/screws to use. Use wood glue if you are going to use nails. You can use glue if you use screws as well, but it isn't really necessary. And a little bit of trim can make something that looks so-so look completely beautiful. Make absolutely certain you know how to safely use the tools you are going to be using. Especially any saws. Corded drills are really powerful, and can sometimes sink your screws way too deep into pine if you aren't careful. An 18 volt cordless is MUCH easier to control the speed on. And you might want to look into adjustable feet, just in case your floor isn't perfectly level, or you cut a 2x4 a 1/4 inch too short. Put a 4in. x 4in. piece of plywood under the adjustable feet so you don't have too much pressure on your tile. And you can put a little trim around the feet of your 2x4s so you don't see the adjustable portion.

Sorry, didn't mean to write a novel!:smile:

One more pointer. Sand your 2x4s. A quick hit with an orbital sander will make a big difference in how it looks once it's painted/stained.

Hope this isn't too much info thrown at you all at once. Don't let the stand intimidate you.

Alright, ONE more pointer, PROMISE! :icon_mrgr I always draw a picture of what I'm going to build on some graph paper. It will help you visualize how the stand is going to look, and it will help ensure you don't plan on making joints that aren't going to sit at awkward positions, and/or force you to use unsightly metal brackets.

THATS IT! I'm done! If you want any more advice, feel free to send a PM. Can't wait to see the stand!


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Hey thanks for the tips. I was supposed to start on it today, but it going to be tomorrow instead. I'm going to buy the wood in a little bit. I had thought about everything you mentioned already, except for sanding the 2x4's.

I was thinking about adjustable feet in case something isn't level. Then I got to looking around on the net and read that it wouldn't be a good idea. Supposedly too much pressure on them. I read it would be better to use shims, and also place insulation type styrofoam under the tanks to balance out anything that is slightly off. I was thinking that if that is the case, I could put a sheet of styrofoam under the stand and on each shelf.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Well after thinking about it a bit, I have decided to change my plans. I'm now going to on have 2 shelves, counting the top as 1. I'm going to put a 40 gallon breeder or 30 gallon breeder (same foot print) on top and do 3 10 gallons underneath that. I'm picking up the wood first thing in the morning and should start on it by 9am. I have all the measurements, which I will triple check and tweek as nec. I'll post picks at some point.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Got the stand built today. This thing could withstand a tornado, hurricane, earthquake, nuclear war, ect. lol Just kidding, but it's super sturdy. I over engineered it and added some supports that weren't necessary, but if gives me peace of mind. I'm ocd about things like that. I'll post pics tomorrow. Unfortunately I didn't take pictures while I was building it, in stages or anything....slipped my mind. 

I still have to add trim, fill the screw holes, stain, and add clear coat. Oh and since I changed the size of the stand, I also had to rearrange my den today. Had to move the tv from one wall and mount it on to another, re-run wires, ect. I guess nothing comes easy. lol But I think it will be worth it. Enough rambling. I'll post pics tomorrow.

Thanks again for all the input. Special thanks to Misfit for his pics because I used them to help me.


----------



## Misfit (Sep 3, 2010)

BradH said:


> Hey Misfit how did you attach the plywood? I don't see any screws. Is it glued down, just resting on there, or are the screws on the underside?


Sorry, I didn't see this till now. Looks like you're all done, but just since you asked, I used a finish nailer to attach the plywood.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

No problem. I ended up counter sinking the screws. I did the whole stand that way. I'm going to fill them in and then stain and clear coat. Thanks again for the pics you provided.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in pics. I promise I will post them. I've encountered a new problem. I decided after looking at it, I'm not going to trim it out. I can always add trim later on. I actually like the look of it now. However, I need to fill the holes and cover the screws and stain it. I did a test on some of the wood that was left over. The putty doesn't stain good at all. Any ideas on how to get wood filler to take the stain? I've search online and get all kinds of mixed answers.

I'm wanting to tackle this tomorrow.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Well, I stained it and then I was going to fill in the holes with a stained putty, sand that down and stain another coat on there. Then I was going to add the final clear coat or two. However I liked the look of the screw holes. I think it makes it look kind of old looking. So I just added the clear coat and left them showing. I finally took pics, however I completely forgot to tank the pics before staining. My bad...... 














































The stain looks a little off or light in the pics, but in person everything is even looking. Not sure why the pics do that.

Everything is 2x4's, 3/4" ply and 2x8's on the bottom to make it a little taller from the ground.

Thanks to everyone who commented and gave advice to me. I wasn't much of a DIYer, but now I will try to tackle anything.


----------

